# Jazz Bass appreciation thread!



## thedarkoceans (Sep 10, 2011)

yo guys! so whoof you loves the jazz bass? well i do.that fucking great tone,really metal-like IMO.really narrow neck.and great shape.here's mine 






then with changed pickguard!











i'm gonna shoot more pics soon.so,post your pics here guys! share your J-Bass love!

tdo.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 10, 2011)

why are you shy guys?


----------



## BucketheadRules (Sep 11, 2011)

I love Jazzes, they're so comfortable.

Most that I've played are really heavy though.

I don't have my own bass, so at the moment I use my dad's Jazz Bass. Here it is alongside his old MIJ Telecaster:






It's a 1990 Jazz Bass, it was made in Japan and I think it's a '62 reissue. He's put Seymour Duncan Antiquity pickups in it, and it sounds amazing. Plays really nice but weighs more than the sun.


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 11, 2011)

I love the Jazz bass sound, I don't know what it is, but it just sounds so much better to me than a P-Bass. I just have a regular Squier 5-string bass. Only problem I have with it is I play fingerstyle on bass, and I play so hard that I often overdrive the pickups. I need to get some better one installed in it xD


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 11, 2011)

what would create that kind of sound? maybe the pups?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 11, 2011)

Slunk Dragon said:


> I love the Jazz bass sound, I don't know what it is, but it just sounds so much better to me than a P-Bass. I just have a regular Squier 5-string bass. Only problem I have with it is I play fingerstyle on bass, and I play so hard that I often overdrive the pickups. I need to get some better one installed in it xD



There's no way you can physically "overdrive" the pickups. What you're driving too hard is the input stage of your amp. If it happens all the time, then you just need to adjust the level of the input signal and added gain. If it only happens occasionally you need to work on the dynamics of your playing.


----------



## thedarkoceans (Sep 11, 2011)

***Max pwns Slunk Dragon***


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Sep 11, 2011)

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's no way you can physically "overdrive" the pickups. What you're driving too hard is the input stage of your amp. If it happens all the time, then you just need to adjust the level of the input signal and added gain. If it only happens occasionally you need to work on the dynamics of your playing.



Sorry, that was a poor choice of words on my part, but I totally understand what you're saying. It does seem to happen quite a bit though, and I'm not sure if that's because of a moderately funky bass amp that has been around the block several times or if I do just need to work on my playing. I'll fiddle around and see what I can get.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Sep 20, 2011)

I love my J-Bass, it has a bright funky sound that my LTD fiver just won't do. I usually keep it tuned to drop D & on the odd occasion standard tuned. Used to do drop C a lot before I got my 5-string. I love the versatility of Jazz Basses. A huge range of sounds, but also feels great to play. Mine doesn't get as much cuddle time since the 5 string moved in, but it's always a pleasure go go back to when I do pick it up.
That enough appreciation for ya?


----------



## NeglectedField (Sep 22, 2011)

Hawt! What era's that black niceness from? Do they still make it? I've lost track of Fender's doings these days.


----------



## xfilth (Sep 22, 2011)

1989 US Fender Std. defretted J-bass


----------



## RobZero (Sep 22, 2011)

i had one, put together with a refinished in black mexican body, american neck with ebony fretboard, all black hardware, nordstrand pickups. I bought it used for 400 euros, absolutely a steal, had to sold it coz unemployment sucks. 

I miss it so much, i still have to hear a jb that sounds as good as mine, after years i still truly regret selling it.


----------



## deevit (Sep 22, 2011)

I really like Jazz Basses, and the sound of Jazz Basses. I like modern basses too. So I really like modern Jazz Basses!

My Moon JJ4 fretless, modded with Bartolini pickups and Glockenklang preamp:


----------



## Swedjent (Oct 5, 2011)

The jazz bass is great. I've owned two Maruszczyk Elwoods, one 4string and one 5string. Great stuff.


----------



## R0ADK1LL (Oct 7, 2011)

NeglectedField said:


> Hawt! What era's that black niceness from? Do they still make it? I've lost track of Fender's doings these days.


 
Mine's a 2008 Korean model. Search "Fender Jazz 24". They also make a 5-string. It has a pretty versatile active EQ plus a mid-scoop 'slap' switch & Seymour Duncan pups.


----------



## DLG (Oct 7, 2011)

american jazz deluxe five string


----------



## unclejemima218 (Oct 7, 2011)

damn, I gotta upgrade my J-bass and take some pics!


----------



## Herrick (Oct 16, 2011)

thedarkoceans said:


> i'm gonna shoot more pics soon.so,post your pics here guys! share your J-Bass love!
> 
> tdo.


 
Shit, I'd Buy *That* For A Dollar 

I used to have an Aerodyne Jazz Bass which looked great and sounded great. The Japanese Ones look even better with the black pickguard. My second bass (this is going back 10 years ago) was a Mexican Fender. I had Happy Times with it


----------



## Enselmis (Oct 20, 2011)

BucketheadRules said:


> I love Jazzes, they're so comfortable.
> 
> Most that I've played are really heavy though.
> 
> ...



THAT IS MY FAVOURITE TELE EVER. I lust for it...


----------



## BucketheadRules (Oct 21, 2011)

Enselmis said:


> THAT IS MY FAVOURITE TELE EVER. I lust for it...



It is pretty sweet. It's my dad's, from the mid-1980s. It's Japanese and is a reissue of the old Blue Flower custom-finish model from 1968/69.


----------

